# The reason you feel like a loser



## Jacob Hate (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm not putting much work into this thread. 

Which is good. For the looksmaxxes, this information is for you to improve yourself. For those who ldar and look for threads for entertainment, this thread isn't for you and you should probably do me a favor and commit suicide already. 

Anyways HERES SOME NIETZCHE QUOTES to revitalize your mind! 












You can't mog without MOGGING OTHERS. There's no such thing as mercy. 






Suffering you must view as a means to IMPROVE yourself. Cruelty towards yourself and others isn't evil. It's the process of improvement. To yourself, "what does not kill you makes you stronger". To others, you must step on top of others to propel yourself to new heights. 






You must inflict great suffering, you must mog, you must be vicious and competitive and a WINNER. And for you to be a winner, you must hear the cries of the losers and not weaken. 

Their sadness is your joy. And this is the natural way of the world. 






This post was for "the few".


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Nov 24, 2022)

tag me when you make threads pertaining to similar stuff like this. good stuff, ive adopted this mindset recently also








the toughest ppl on earth, david goggins aint got shit on these guys


i admire these ppl truly, imagine living in that hell and still having the fight to continue living. these ppl dont deseve it. that dude was so grateful and happy for receiving a bit of money. these ppl dont complain either, they smile in spite of the hardship. if i ever make money, i will help...




looksmax.org


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Nov 24, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> I'm not putting much work into this thread.
> 
> Which is good. For the looksmaxxes, this information is for you to improve yourself. For those who ldar and look for threads for entertainment, this thread isn't for you and you should probably do me a favor and commit suicide already.
> 
> ...


do you know blue lock anime my nigga?


----------



## Dr. Bruh (Nov 24, 2022)

Dnrd kys.


----------



## Shako Mako (Nov 24, 2022)

cope.


----------



## tents (Nov 24, 2022)

only applicable to MTN+


----------



## Jacob Hate (Nov 24, 2022)

tents said:


> only applicable to MTN+


No shit. I expected all of you to at least die a high tier normie. If you aren't saving for your OBO or lefort 2 you're a waste of oxygen.


----------



## tents (Nov 24, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> No shit. I expected all of you to at least die a high tier normie. If you aren't saving for your OBO or lefort 2 you're a waste of oxygen.


neither of those would be enough to save me son


----------



## JovenCansao (Nov 24, 2022)

Happiness cannot be created, only robbed


----------



## Jacob Hate (Nov 24, 2022)

tents said:


> neither of those would be enough to save me son


Well then you cannot be happy. You were either truly spawnkilled and will be someone's mogging pet and get mogged for the rest of your life or you're going to find a way to fix your problems. 

Nobody, not one of you, not fucking ONE of you, motivated me when I was depressed to fix my situation. I had to figure this fucking shit out on my own. Hundreds of hours researching surgery, hundreds of hours talking to people, thousands of hours thinking about it all, researching steroid cycles, trying different things, not one fucking person offered their hand. 

But here I am. On a path to save myself. I expect you to do the same, if you have any self respect at all that is.


----------



## tents (Nov 24, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Well then you cannot be happy. You were either truly spawnkilled and will be someone's mogging pet and get mogged for the rest of your life or you're going to find a way to fix your problems.
> 
> Nobody, not one of you, not fucking ONE of you, motivated me when I was depressed to fix my situation. I had to figure this fucking shit out on my own. Hundreds of hours researching surgery, hundreds of hours talking to people, thousands of hours thinking about it all, researching steroid cycles, trying different things, not one fucking person offered their hand.
> 
> But here I am. On a path to save myself. I expect you to do the same, if you have any self respect at all that is.


You're legit getting LF2/3 and OBO?


----------



## Jacob Hate (Nov 24, 2022)

tents said:


> You're legit getting LF2/3 and OBO?


Don't need OBO. Need lefort 2. I will get lefort 1 and implants since nobody offers lefort 2. I plan on getting a lot of surgery. I'm already doing as much as i can in the moment, wearing a hair system, managing my hormone profile, taking accutane for skin quality, using self tanner to fraud a tan without ruining my collagen, steroids are illegal so I won't say whether or not I'm using them... 

I truly wanted to commit suicide then I decided "let's do it then" and made a plan for surgery, gym progress, change my job, change my name, everything. 

Nobody gives a fuck if you are ugly. Nobody cares. Only you. So you're the only one who should fix it.


----------



## gribsufer1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> Don't need OBO. Need lefort 2. I will get lefort 1 and implants since nobody offers lefort 2. I plan on getting a lot of surgery. I'm already doing as much as i can in the moment, wearing a hair system, managing my hormone profile, taking accutane for skin quality, using self tanner to fraud a tan without ruining my collagen, steroids are illegal so I won't say whether or not I'm using them...
> 
> I truly wanted to commit suicide then I decided "let's do it then" and made a plan for surgery, gym progress, change my job, change my name, everything.
> 
> Nobody gives a fuck if you are ugly. Nobody cares. Only you. So you're the only one who should fix it.


youre thinning got so bad youre wearinga hair system? and youre identitymaxxing? cool asf


----------



## decadouche57 (Nov 24, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> I'm not putting much work into this thread.
> 
> Which is good. For the looksmaxxes, this information is for you to improve yourself. For those who ldar and look for threads for entertainment, this thread isn't for you and you should probably do me a favor and commit suicide already.
> 
> ...


Stfu and pin some tren


----------



## gribsufer1 (Nov 24, 2022)

decadouche57 said:


> Stfu and pin some tren


just age oike shit theory


----------



## tallnegga (Nov 28, 2022)

How about I blow your brains out and rape your skull. You don’t feel suffering at that moment but I still feel pleasure. So theory kind of defeated


----------



## Jacob Hate (Nov 28, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> How about I blow your brains out and rape your skull. You don’t feel suffering at that moment but I still feel pleasure. So theory kind of defeated


You're really stupid.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 28, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You're really stupid.


Your username is bound to give someone a seizure.


----------



## Jacob Hate (Nov 28, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Your username is bound to give someone a seizure.


That's the point.


----------



## tallnegga (Nov 28, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> You're really stupid.


And? Intelligence is overated. So is being a fag like you


----------



## Jacob Hate (Nov 28, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> And? Intelligence is overated. So is being a fag like you


There is no system in which you will win over me. If we judge by looks, I will mog you. If we judge by strength, I will be stronger. If we judge by intelligence, I will outwit you. If we judge by ability to self delusion, I can tell myself more lies than you can think of. There is no system in which you are better than me. I have the heart of a lion and the will to overcome not only myself, but your entire bloodline.


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 28, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> There is no system in which you will win over me. If we judge by looks, I will mog you. If we judge by strength, I will be stronger. If we judge by intelligence, I will outwit you. If we judge by ability to self delusion, I can tell myself more lies than you can think of. There is no system in which you are better than me. I have the heart of a lion and the will to overcome not only myself, but your entire bloodline.


what about if i dickmog u? will u jelq to 10" jfl?


----------



## tallnegga (Nov 28, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> There is no system in which you will win over me. If we judge by looks, I will mog you. If we judge by strength, I will be stronger. If we judge by intelligence, I will outwit you. If we judge by ability to self delusion, I can tell myself more lies than you can think of. There is no system in which you are better than me. I have the heart of a lion and the will to overcome not only myself, but your entire bloodline.


You will never be stronger than me lmao. I will take your ass in any situation if we meet irl. I knocked out big ass dudes with one punch nigga. You’ll be my little bitch and I’ll fuck your mom and dad at the same time


----------



## gribsufer1 (Nov 29, 2022)

tallnegga said:


> knocked out big ass dudes with one punch nigga


thats not hard to do


----------



## irrumator praetor (Nov 30, 2022)

Jacob Hate said:


> I'm not putting much work into this thread.
> 
> Which is good. For the looksmaxxes, this information is for you to improve yourself. For those who ldar and look for threads for entertainment, this thread isn't for you and you should probably do me a favor and commit suicide already.
> 
> ...


If anything goes against the inner morality given to us by Allah, then it is surely wrong.


----------



## Yvel_02 (Dec 4, 2022)

didn't read, i feel like a loser because i'm a loser


----------

